# +



## natasha2000

I am curious to know what does + mean? I see it with some names of users on the main WR panel in the part of users online. Some users have this +, and some not. What does it mean?


----------



## zaby

Hi,

The users who have this + are those belonging to your buddy list


----------



## natasha2000

zaby said:


> Hi,
> 
> The users who have this + are those belonging to your buddy list


 

Thanks! This makes perfect sense!


----------



## DickHavana

Excuse me to answer in Spanish.
Pues no sé si ese sistema es muy adecuado. Más bien, si a uno le pones la +, se supone que le has "echado la cruz", ¿no? Then, they would be in your "enemies list"


----------



## natasha2000

Pero solo tú ves esas cruces. Nadie más.


----------



## Grekh

DickHavana said:


> Excuse me to answer in Spanish.
> Pues no sé si ese sistema es muy adecuado. Más bien, si a uno le pones la +, se supone que le has "echado la cruz", ¿no? Then, they would be in your "enemies list"


 
¿Ah sí? No sabía eso de "echar la cruz"


----------



## DickHavana

Igual es una expresión localista. Es como decir que esa persona ha acabado para ti, o que le echas una carga encima, ¿no? De todas formas bromeaba con el asunto, supongo que es lógico que tus amigos aparezcan con un + y tus "personas non gratas" con un -.


----------



## natasha2000

Pero los de ignore list no tienen nada! No hay - ni nada!


----------



## DickHavana

> Natasha dijo:
> Pero los de ignore list no tienen nada! No hay - ni nada!


Pues me parece muy mal, los enemigos de uno no solo deberían estar señalados, sino que  además deberían ser automáticamente lapidados cada vez que miraras la lista de usuarios.


----------



## Mei

DickHavana said:


> Pues me parece muy mal, los enemigos de uno no solo deberían estar señalados, sino que  además deberían ser automáticamente lapidados cada vez que miraras la lista de usuarios.





Mei


----------



## DickHavana

Evidentemente bromeaba, Mei. 
Pero ahora en serio. No sé si estoy en un error, pero una vez, tras una tonta discusión con alguien por PM, lo coloqué en Ignorer. Me seguían llegando sus post, solo que no los podía leer. Como la curiosidad mató al gato, acabé quitand el ignorer para poder leerlos. Con lo cual, no sé mucho el sentido de ambas cosas, la lista de "coleguis" y la otra.


----------



## Mei

DickHavana said:


> Evidentemente bromeaba, Mei.
> Pero ahora en serio. No sé si estoy en un error, pero una vez, tras una tonta discusión con alguien por PM, lo coloqué en Ignorer. Me seguían llegando sus post, solo que no los podía leer. Como la curiosidad mató al gato, acabé quitand el ignorer para poder leerlos. Con lo cual, no sé mucho el sentido de ambas cosas, la lista de "coleguis" y la otra.



Sí, me imagino .  Creo que sólo tengo a una persona en un grupo y la verdad es que no sé cómo lo hice ni cómo arreglarlo... 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:


> Sí, me imagino . Creo que sólo tengo a una persona en un grupo y la verdad es que no sé cómo lo hice ni cómo arreglarlo...
> 
> Mei


 
Quítala de tu lista de favoritos, Meiwaka!


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:


> Quítala de tu lista de favoritos, Meiwaka!



Creo que lo he conseguido, gracias! 

Meiow!


----------



## danielfranco

Sin embargo, la lista de "Ignore" se me hace un poco superflua, porque no hay manera alguna de ignorar a los mods.  [Just kidding... No, really! Please...]
Y, aun más importante todavía, no hay manera de ignorarse a uno mismo...


----------

